# My Stud Muffin :)



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my handsom guy, Flash!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

He's a looker alright.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! He is pictured at 18 years old in the last 2 pictures


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

<3 *drool* Yummy man you got there!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, I think he is pretty special <3


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't blame you! If he goes missing, don't come looking in Texas!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Drools* He is drop dead gorgeous! You are very lucky!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Drool!! Love the horse in your avatar too!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very handsome horse you have yourself there!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a bute! What are his bloodlines?
What a picture perfect QH head! Yeah,
if he comes up missing don't look in AR
either!!! ;^)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

He is a son of Boggies Flashy Jac (by Hollywood Jac 86) and out of the great mare Taco Lady Joe. He himself has LTE of $22K and has produced $65K with only 14 performing foals. Half of his foals are performers with an average earnings of $4500. He has produced reiners and cow horse babies.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is just stunning tiff, i cant wait to see his babies!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks RJ, I got lots of pictures of his foals from the previous years!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am obsessed with his color he is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Nicole, He has a great color, I think. He is more of a normal looking dun with his winter fuzz on.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love those pics ^^^Very handsome, and intelligent looking guy!!


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Those ears! So cute.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you should pretty much just avoid the western states if hes missing .......


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous boy!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well thanks so much guys! But no stealing him! He will have babies for sale year after next to our wonderful line up of mares


----------

